# East River Catfish report.



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Went Monday night to East River with some visiting family who suddenly wanted to go fishing. I had an old stinky box of cigar minnows in the freezer and two cups of chicken liver. My daughter and two friends stayed and fished of the dock while me and two others ran up the river. Luck was about the same at both places. We couldn't get out baits to the bottom before a catfish hit it. We caught bigger catfish up the river than the ones caught from the dock, but collectively we caught nearly 40 catfish in about 3 hours times. They were the kind of small catfish that CatHunter has in his videos, but they were still tasty fried up. Admittedly, they were a PITA to clean as their skin is very thin.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> Went Monday night to East River with some visiting family who suddenly wanted to go fishing. I had an old stinky box of cigar minnows in the freezer and two cups of chicken liver. My daughter and two friends stayed and fished of the dock while me and two others ran up the river. Luck was about the same at both places. We couldn't get out baits to the bottom before a catfish hit it. We caught bigger catfish up the river than the ones caught from the dock, but collectively we caught nearly 40 catfish in about 3 hours times. They were the kind of small catfish that CatHunter has in his videos, but they were still tasty fried up. Admittedly, they were a PITA to clean as their skin is very thin.[/QUOT
> 
> Did they look like this?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you ever used an electric filet knife on catfish? It works well if they are alive, or freshly so; but not so good if they have been on ice.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This time of year the hardhead catfish migrate way up the river.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Rickpcfl said:


> Have you ever used an electric filet knife on catfish? It works well if they are alive, or freshly so; but not so good if they have been on ice.


This is what I do, I rarly skin one these days. A good electric fillet knife and you can unzip them right out of their skin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Tarver, I ain't skinned a cat in years....just filet em out! Glad ya'll caught a bunch brother!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Same here, no skinning necessary


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

LMAO... Definitely not SW cats...


Cathunter... We were catching bullheads according to your video. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f39/bullhead-fishing-101-a-157546/

They tasted pretty close to channel cat, but most of the ones we caught weren't big enough to filet. I prefer the taste of small cats, so it just means a little more work for me. I screwed 10 at a time to a board and set the kids to skinning them with a carpet knife and pliers.:thumbup: Now I did use a whole one for bait on a 4/0 about 4' under a cork, but no takers all night long. Them little bullheads would usually hit before the bait got to the bottom and they liked the cut up cigar minnows best.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> LMAO... Definitely not SW cats...
> 
> 
> Cathunter... We were catching bullheads according to your video. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f39/bullhead-fishing-101-a-157546/
> ...


Any photos of them? Very curious I have only found bullheads on one section of Escambia River


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

HHope this works... They're a bit out of focus.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)




----------

